# Yamaha RX-V795 Receiver Connection



## billwallace6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all,

(As my first post I hope I'm starting in the correct place).

I need help deciding whether to setup an old receiver (reference the title above) or buy a new receiver?
Except for my new HDTV all of my audio and video equipment is old (5-10+ years). Currently, I can not get sound from the receivers AM/FM stations and my old Sony CD/DVD player (DVP-CX985V) - it will show each disc in operation but without sound? However, I receive audio from my turntable and audio cassette player which are connected from the receiver. 
Is there something I'm missing in the receiver setup or is it time to replace the receiver?
Thanks for your help, Bill.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

You can try to reset the unit , unplug it from the wall outlet as stated in the user manual for 30 seconds . If that doesn't work it's time for some shopping .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, I do think something is wrong with the Yamaha given the built in radio station tuner will not output sound. 
You are certain your speakers are hooked up correctly? Try using headphones and see if you have sound through the receivers headphone output.


----------



## billwallace6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for your responses. What is puzzling is I receive audio speaker output from my turntable and audio cassette player which are connected from the receiver. I've tried some other connection between the receiver and DVD player without success. Perhaps it's time to replace the receiver.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

billwallace6 said:


> I've tried some other connection between the receiver and DVD player without success.


Personally I have a hard time believing that every input on the receiver is dead. Any way you can verify the DVD player is good by connecting it to something else? You might also check the cables you're using for the DVD player.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

Assuming you are using RCA connections for the CD player since the 795 does not have HDMI inputs/outputs, try connecting the CD playing to the cassette inputs and change the receiver to cassette to see if you have audio. has the unit been moved and are you positive you have an antenna connected as my Yamaha will mute the audio for AM/FM when a good signal for a station is not received or an antenna is not connected.


----------



## billwallace6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks guys for your responses. I have been unable to get the receiver to indicate a connection to my DVD players. So, I have disconnected all the inputs from the receiver except my large speakers (which I can not get to work) and connections from receiver to my turntable and cassette player which work as they should.
I have moved on (temporally) to getting my DVD multi-disc player (Sony 300 disc CD/DVD player) to play all the installed disc. The player use to work without any problems however, it now plays only about 20 percent of the DVD's? I have it connected directly to my HDTV. My next task is to remove all the DVD's and clean them before putting them back into the player and trying again to play them - about 100 DVD's. Then, I plan to spend some time investigating my receiver to see if I can get my large speakers to work like they use to.
Again, thanks for your comments.


----------



## billwallace6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks OKLAGMCRUISER Shackster for your comments about the receiver. I plan to do what you suggested to see if I can get some results. No I do not currently have an antenna; I will have to investigate to learn how to make that happen.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I have that exact AVR, lost my antennae during our remodel. Yamaha mailed me another one for about $10.00. It would only pick up a couple of local stations without it.

Make sure you have not accidentally turned on the external decoder or switched the DTS mode on. It wont output sound with these on. It also auto selects the coaxial digital input over the optical input. Are you using both of these inputs?


----------



## billwallace6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Tonto, for your response. I have temporally removed my coaxial and optical connections from the receiver however, tomorrow, I plan to complete cleaning my DVD,s and then reconnect the Yamaha receiver. I especially want to get my speakers operating. (It's difficult when you are working with old gear).


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

Be sure you do not have a tape monitor button enabled, as well.


----------



## billwallace6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks to all for your suggestions on what may work; I've tried all your suggestions.
--I connected an optical cable between the multi-disc DVD/CD player and HDTV - did not work
-- Connected both optical and coaxial cables to the multi-disc DVD/CD player - did not work
--Connected a coaxial cable between the multi-disc DVD/CD player and receiver -did not work completely *
--As suggested, I connected RCA cables between the CD terminals of the player and receiver - did not work.
What did work:I added an antenna to the receiver and was able to receive all AM stations - loud. I'm still looking for my FM antenna - received only one weak FM station.All my large speakers play except for my center speaker?

* Again, player plays only about 20 percent of the total amount of DVD's? To make sure nothing was wrong I removed one of the DVD's (that would not play)from the multi-disc player and put it in a single play player connected to HDMI. It played successfully. 

I don't understand way the multi-disc player doesn't play all the DVD like it use to - plays only some DVD's?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It sounds like the DVD/CD player may be the problem & not the AVR.


----------



## billwallace6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks all for your responses. I now have my receiver (mostly) working the way it should. I still have been 
unable to get my multi-dics CD/DVD player to run all my DVD's - I'll keep working on the player.

Next, what's a good mid-range receiver?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Mid range can be a very broad budget. This would be a great starting place.

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ONKTXNR929/ONKYO-TX-NR929-9.2-Ch-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

billwallace6 said:


> Thanks all for your responses. I now have my receiver (mostly) working the way it should. I still have been
> unable to get my multi-dics CD/DVD player to run all my DVD's - I'll keep working on the player.
> 
> Next, what's a good mid-range receiver?


Newegg has a great deal right now on their Yamaha RX-V675 open box...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0MJ-0022-00013R


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

billwallace6 said:


> I don't understand way the multi-disc player doesn't play all the DVD like it use to - plays only some DVD's?


Yup kind of what I thought. Studios change their encryption on a semi regular basis, maybe a very regular basis. Some players can be updated to decode new changes, some maybe not so well. I had one some time ago my wife bought me as a gift so I did not want to get rid of it, but Disney actually was one of the ones that changed quickly so no more Disney movies. I am thinking a new disc player would be good, get one, bring it home and try it out. If that is not the issue, bring it back.


----------

